# Lead



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

I just melted down some lead its in 2 chunks right now one is 5 pounds and the other is where the lead seeped through the container I used to melt it but it is still heavy


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

What size bands do you plan on using?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:mellow: . . . and?


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

I just thought it was cool and obviously it needs cast into 12 mil ball bearings


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

I've not much lead left but have a load of white metal which from memory melts easier than lead!!

A mate on FB gave me this mould for 10mm balls, The sprue's could have done with being 3mm loger as when I cut them part of the ball gets snipped too, I'll have to make a round sprue cutter to do the job!!





































89 grains apiece..



















John :wave:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

That brings back memories... exactly like how I made mine back in the day, right down to the snip.


----------

